# Oil for 1.8T AGU with GT3071R



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Will do like 15 trackdays per year. Looking at Mobile 1 0W-50 or 5W-50 


I used to run Mobile 1 0W-40 before the rods bent and tears everywhere... But that was on the old K04-23 turbo only pushing 275 ish hp. 

Any comments?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mobil 1 5w-50 is the best selling grade of Mobil 1 in Europe. 50 weight is justified at your HP levels, but what are your starting temps like? 5w-50 is pretty thick at -25c! 

If oil temps are controlled after warm-up, you should be fine with any local 5w-40. Just a few degrees cooler or warmer changes the operating visc a full grade thicker or thinner. So there is a already lot of room for hot running with spec 5w-40 oil, up to +125c to +130c, imo. fwiw, high octane fuel helps keep oil temps down too. 

You may find the best advice on a specialized forum for (Euro) oil, bitog... 

http://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=48&page=1 

You can at least browse some. We have a few guys from Scandinavia.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> Mobil 1 5w-50 is the best selling grade of Mobil 1 in Europe. 50 weight is justified at your HP levels, but what are your starting temps like? 5w-50 is pretty thick at -25c!
> 
> If oil temps are controlled after warm-up, you should be fine with any local 5w-40. Just a few degrees cooler or warmer changes the operating visc a full grade thicker or thinner. So there is a already lot of room for hot running with spec 5w-40 oil, up to +125c to +130c, imo. fwiw, high octane fuel helps keep oil temps down too.
> 
> ...


 
great tnx! 

Might see -35c in the Norwegian mountains this winter, but I use a DEFA oil heater connected to the sump. 1hr baking before startup does the trick. 

I always fill it up with shell v99 and mix in 10% E85 if I wanna do trackdays.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

This graphic calc demonstrates the different viscs at temp. Just enter the +40c and +100c data from the PDS product data sheet of the oil you are interested in and lower the temp range. 

http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html 

Same for the hot visc. Stay above 10cSt at operating temp in your application. Do you have an oil temp gauge? Very important in modded cars.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

great info! Based on that chart and a 5W-50 I wanna see oil temps below 130c, or else... 


I have an oil pressure gauge, but Im exchanging it for an oil temp gauge + putting an air / fuel meter in the vent. Then I have readily view of boost, oil temp and A/F. Should be ok.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's what you need, an OT gauge is very important. It may as well read a scale of oil visc! 9cSt is def the cut off for being too thin.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Oil viscosity should be choosen based on engine clearances and operating temps. Unless you've increased the piston-to-cylinder and crank bearing clearances, 50 weight is not desired as it will not flow as well until the engine is at full temp. Proper flow not only lubricates but cools the bearing journals and pistons so thicker oil is not better unless you've increased the clearances. Any VW approved 5W-40 oil should serve you well.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wrong again. One you know the operating temp, you know the visc. When you are driving on "VW spec" 5w-40 and it's below operating temp, it's thicker, like a 50 weight. No harm driving at +90c is there? 

You make a lot of random statements, with nothing to back it up. Sad.


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

all of this is beyond audijerks's limited range of comprehension


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

lol at "VW Approved 5w-40", you mean like they use in Europe!?!?










VW 504 00 / 507 00
Elf Elf Solaris LLX SAE 5W-30
Motul MOTUL Specific 504 00 507 00 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30
Total Total Quartz Ineo 504-507 SAE 5W-30


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

skier45 said:


> all of this is beyond audijerks's limited range of comprehension


:thumbup::laugh:

And more of the links to info he acts like he created! What a douche!


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

gehr said:


> :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> And more of the links to info he acts like he created! What a douche!



That's pretty funny since I talked to widman about creating his graphical visc calculator. 


At least you came close to being right once so far. That's like 1:100, lol. Ntrly though, all you do is make an idiot out of yourself.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

AudiSportA4 said:


> That's pretty funny since I talked to widman about creating his graphical visc calculator.
> 
> 
> At least you came close to being right once so far. That's like 1:100, lol. _*Ntrly*_ though, all you do is make an idiot out of yourself.




Are making up words again! :laugh:


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ntrly

Do everyone a favour and quit breaking the pills in half.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

It figures you link (all you can do is use links and others' quotes ) to an urban dictionary.........just like all your oil "knowledge" just because it's on a web site doesn't make it true! It's not a word, just like _tourtured_ isn't, keep making stuff up buddy! :laugh:


----------

